# كيف تعمل كاميرا الفيديو



## powder (4 سبتمبر 2006)

:31: كيف تعمل كاميرا الفيديو​بدأت كاميرات الفيديو الشخصية في الانتشار منذ حوالي 20 عاماً وكانت باهظة الثمن وكان اقتناءها يقتصر على الهواة والمحترفين، و في يومنا هذا اصبحت كاميرات الفيديو في كل بيت تقريباً وان لم توجد واحدة فلا بد انك استخدامتها من خلال صديق أو قريب. تستخدم كاميرات الفيديو في تسجيل المناسبات السعيدة والرحلات السياحية حيث يمكنك تسجيل الصوت والصورة معاً وتعرضها على شاشات التلفزيون لتعيد ذكريات واحداث مرت، في حين أن كاميرات التصوير العادية تستخدم لالتقاط الصور الثابتة فقط حيث يتراوح سعر كاميرا الفيديو 300$ ويمكن ان يصل سعر بعض الانواع منها إلى 100000$.

في هذه المقالة من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نتعرف على كيف يمكن لجهاز بحجم الكف ان يقوم بالتقاط الصوت والصورة بضغطة زر واحدة، كما سنقوم بشرح الانواع العديدة من كاميرات الفيديو حتى لا نكون عرضة لاستغلال بائعيها فنحصل على النوع الذي نريد والذي يلبي احتياجاتنا.


أساسيات





 



 

*كاميرا فيديو من النوع التناظري بعد ازالة الغطاء ونرى لوحة وحدة الفيديو ولوحة التحكم فيه*​ 




 

*وحدة الفيديو المثبت على الكاميرا ويظهر حاوية الشريط المستخدم للتسجيل*​ 




 

*وحدة النظام البصري لكاميرا الفيديو*​ 

*وحدة المنظار viewfinder* أي الباحث عن المشهد وهو القسم الثالث الذي يقوم باستقبال صورة الفيديو التي تقوم بتصويرها. والمنظار في الحقيقة هو عبارة عن تلفزيون ابيض واسود مصغر ثم تطور التصميم في بعض الكاميرات ليكون المنظار عبارة عن تلفزيون ملون وفي الكاميرات الحديثة يتم تثبت تلفزيون ملون من نوع LCD حيث يمكنك التصوير دون النظر في المنظار من خلال استخدام شاشة الـ LCD التي يمكن ان تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات مع ثبات باقي اقسام الكاميرا مما جعل التصوير بواسطتها اسهل.



 







 

*جيروم ليميلسون مخترع كاميرا الفيديو*​ 
سجل اول برائة اختراع لكاميرا الفيديو في العام 1980 بواسطة العالم المخترع جيروم ليميلسون Jerome Lemelson الذي توفي في عام 1997 وكان قد سجل اكثر من 500 براءة اختراع وهو مخترع جهاز الفيديو وجهاز قراءة الباركود وجهاز المسجل المحمول walkman. علما بأن مكتب تسجيل براءات الاختراعات في امريكا رفضت تسجيل فكرة عمل الفيديو لاعتقاد اللجنة بانه من المستحيل ان تتمكن اية شركة من تصنيع هذه الفكرة وتحويلها الى واقع.​ 





في الجزء التالي سوف نقوم بشرح العنصر الرئيسي لكاميرا الفيديو وهو شريحة الـ CCD المستخدمة لتحويل الصورة إلى اشارة كهربية.

مثلما تقوم الكاميرا العادية بالتقاط الصورة وتجميعها على الفيلم فإن كاميرا الفيديو ايضا تقوم بالتقاط المشاهد (الصور المتتالية) من خلال مجموعة من العدسات. تعمل العدسات على تجميع الضوء المنعكس عن الجسم المراد تصويره -وبدلا من تجميعه على الفيلم- فإنه في كاميرا الفيديو يتم تجميعه على شريحة الكترونية تعرف بالـ CCD عبارة عن مجسات ضوئية (Sensors) تعتمد فكرة عملها على تحويل الضوء إلى شحنات كهربية.




 

*شريحة الـ CCD التي تقوم بتحويل البيانات الضوئية المستقبلة من النظام البصري إلى اشارة كهربية*​ 

*الاسم العلمي للشريحة الالكترونية هو Charged Coupled Device وتختصر بـ (CCD) أو (العنصر مزدوج الشحنة).وتقوم بتحويل فوتونات الضوء إلى الكترونات. وتتكون شريحة الـ CCD من شبكة مصفوفات ثنائيةالابعاد تحوي الملايين من المجسات الفوتوضوئية، وكل مجس يمثل عنصر الصورة الذي يسمى PIXEL وهي اختصار لكلمة Picture elements.*


يقوم كل مجس بتحويل الضوء إلى الكترونات فكلما كانت كمية الضوء أكبر كلما كانت كمية الشحنة المتحررة (الإلكترونات) أكبر وعن طريق قراءةالشحنة المتراكمة في كل خلية بواسطة ميكروبروسيسور يتم إعادة بناء الصورة. 


*الجهاز مزدوج الشحنة (CCD):*
هو شريحة إلكترونية مستخدمة من زمن يصل الى عشرون عاما وتسمى احيانا بالعين الالكترونية وكانت تستخدم في الانسان الالي وفي المراصد الفلكية وحديثاً تم استخدامها في كاميرا التصوير الفتوغرافي لتصبح الكاميرا معروفة باسم الكاميرا الرقمية.






 

*هذه صورة تشريحية لـ CCDوكيف تقوم بتحويل الضوء إلى الكترونات.*​ 




 



*كيف تلتقط كاميرا الفيديو الألوان*
تعتبر المجسات الضوئية في كاميرا الفيديو غير حساسة للألوان ولا يمكن أن تميزها، وذلك لأن فكرة عمل هذه المجسات هي قياس شدة الضوء وتحويله إلى شحنات كهربية. ولكي يتمالتقاط الصورة بكامل ألوانها فانه لابد من استخدام مرشحات (filtering) للضوء بحيث يكون لكل لون من الألوان الأساسية مرشح خاص به، فمثلا المرشح الأحمر هو عبارة عن شريحة زجاجية ذات لون أحمر تسمح بدخول اللون الأحمر وتمنع باقي الألوان وكذلك بالنسبة للون الأزرق يستخدم مرشح أزرق ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للون الأخضر يستخدم مرشح أخضر، وبمجرد التقاطالكاميرا الصورة لأي مشهد فإنه يتم تحليل ألوان هذا المشهد إلى الألوان الأساسية الثلاث (الأخضر والأزرق والأحمر) ومن ثم يتم تجميعها للحصول على المشهد بكافة ألوانه.



*عمليةدمج الالوان الاساسية للحصول على عدة الوان*​ 








 

*يوضح عمليةتجزئة الصورة (يسار) عبر مجزئ الحزمة الضوئية (Beam Splitter)*​ 

من ميزات هذه الطريقة ان الكاميرات تلتقط كل لون منالالوان الثلاثة الاساسية على نفس الموضع على البكسيل المخصص على الـ CCD مما ينتج عنه دقة عالية في الألوان ووضوح الصورة، ولكن هذه الكاميرات تكون كبيرة الحجم نسبياً وباهظة الثمن.

أما الطريقة الاقتصادية والعملية والمستخدمة في التقاط الألوان الأساسية في كاميرات الفيديو الشخصية فتتمثل في تثبيت مرشح يسمى بمصفوفةمرشح الألوان Color Filtering Array على رقاقة الـ CCD.

واكثر انواع مصفوفة المرشحات استخداماً هو نموذج مرشح باير (Bayer Filter Pattern) ويتكون من عمودين متبادلين احدهما مكون من مرشح للونالاخضر والاحمر والعمود الاخر مرشح للون الاخضر والازرق ونلاحظ هنا وجود الكثير منالبكسل الخضراء مقارنة بالازرق والاحمر وذلك لان العين البشرية لا تكون حساسيتهامتساوية بالنسبة للالوان الثلاث الاساسية فالكثير من اللون الاخضر يجعل الصورة تبدوللعين وكأنها حقيقية.




 

*Bayer Filter*​ 


منمحاسن هذه الطريقة اننا نحتاج لشريحة CCD واحدة ويتم التقاط الالوان (احمر، اخضر، ازرق)في نفس اللحظة. وهذا يعني ان الكاميرا ستكون اصغر وارخص وعملية في كثير من الاحيان.
تستخدم الكاميرات لوغاريثمات خاصة تسمى (Demosaicing Algorithm) تعمل على معالجة المعلومات الواردة من مخرج المرشحات والتي تكون في شكل فسيفساء ملونة للصورة الملتقطة وحساب الالوان الحقيقة من متوسط قيم البكسيل المحيطة لإعطاء اللون الحقيقي للصورة.
لعلك تلاحظ أن المبدأ الأساسي لفكرة عمل كاميرات الفيديو يشابهة فكرة عمل الكاميرات الرقمية من حيث اعتمادهما على شريحة الـ CCD. ولكن كاميرا الفيديو تقوم بتصوير فيديو مكون من عدة مشاهد متتابعة في الثانية وليس صور واحدة ثابتة.
*



*

*العدسات*

كما ذكر سابقاً بأن العدسات هي الخطوة الاولي لتصوير الفيديو حيث تقوم العدسات بتجميع الضوء عن الجسم وتركيزه على شريحة الـ CCD. ولعل البعض منا لا زال يزكر صعوبة انتاج فلم فيديو بدقة عالية خصوصا وان تلك الكاميرات في السابق لم تكن مزودة بنظام التركيز الاتوماتيكي مما كان يتطلب من المصور ان يحرك العدسات باستمرار كلما تغير المشهد للحصول على افضل تركيز قبل الضغط على زر التسجيل للحصول على افضل وضوح للصورة. اما الكاميرات الحديثة فكلها مزودة بنظام التركيز الاوتوماتيكي autofocus. 

*نظام التركيز الاوتوماتيكي autofocus*​يستخدم نظام التركيز الاتوماتيكي مصدراً من ضوء الاشعة تحت الحمراء يصدر تلقائيا من الكاميرا ويوجه على الجسم المراد تصويره وترتد الاشعة تحت الحمراء إلى الكاميرا حيث تسقط على عدة مجس حساس للضوء.



 





 

*Infrared autofocus mechanism*​ 



 



 
النوع الثاني من الزووم هو الزووم الرقمي والذي لا يعتمد على العدسات انما يستخدم تقنيات الكترونية في اخذ جزء من المشهد الكلي والمكون عدد محدد من عناصر الصورة البكسل ((pixel على الـ CCD وتكبيره على مساحة الـ CCD مثلما تقوم بتكبير صورة على شاشة الحاسوب. وهنا ينتج تشويه للصورة في حالة استخدام زووم رقمي اكبر من 50 مرة. 
وفي الحقيقة تسعى الشركات المنتجة لكاميرات الفيديو بتدوين رقم الزووم الرقمي أيضاً على الكاميرا وعلى الصندوق للدلالة على قوة الكاميرا وهذا لا يعد في الحقيقة الا احد اساليب التسويق لان سعر الكاميرا يرتفع مع ارتفاع الزووم البصري بالاضافة الى بعض التقنيات الاخرى ولكن الزووم الرقمي ما هو الا تطوير في برمجيات الكاميرا.
*فتحة العدسة iris*


الخلاصة كل ما عليك ان تحدد المشهد وتصوب الكاميرا له واترك الباقي للكاميرا لتقوم بكل مايرزم.


----------



## powder (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أنواع الكاميرات وانساقها Formats*

*أولاً النوع التناظري Analog Formats*​




*Standard VHS*
وهي كاميرات الفيديو التي تستخدم نفس الشريط المستخدم في أجهزة الفيديو، مما يجعل من عملية التسجيل والعرض أمراً سهلاً وتفضل هذه الكاميرات ايضاً لتوفر الأشرطة من نوع VHS ورخص ثمنها وطول مدة التسجيل التي تصل إلى 180 دقيقة حسب مدة الشريط. ولكن كبر حجم الشريط يجعل من الكاميرا نفسها كبيراً مقارنة بالانواع الحديثة الأخرى. كما ان مستوى الدقة الذي يصل إلي 250 خط افقي يعتبر قليلاً.



 
*VHS-C*
ظهر هذا النوع كتحسين اضيف إلى النوع السابق standard VHS حيث استخدم نفس الشريط المغناطيسي ولكن تم تثبيته في علبة اصغر لجعل تصميم الكاميرا يظهر اقل حجماً، ويمكن تشغيل شريط VHS-C` مباشرة من خلال جهاز الفيديو ولكن باستخدام حاوية خاصة بنفس ابعاد شريط الـ standard VHS، ولكن تصغبر حجم الشريط جعل مدة التسجيل أقل تصل إلى 45 دقيقة فقط.



 
*Super*


 


 
*8mm*
هذا النوع يستخدم أشرطة مغناطيسية ذات عرض 8mm أي قريب من شريط الكاسيت مما ساعد المصممين على انتاج كاميرات فيديو صغيرة الحجم ودقتها تصل إلى دقة standard VHS وجودة الصوت المسجل افضل من سابقاتها. واسعار اشرطة الفيديو المغناطيسية 8mm اكثر بكثير من سابقاتها. ولمشاهدة التسجيل لا يتم الا من توصيل الكاميرا بجهاز التلفزيون أو توصيلها بجهاز فيديو لعمل نسخة من التسجيل على شريط VHS.



 
*Hi-8*
وهي تطوير في الدقة على كاميرات 8mm وتصل الدقة في الـ Hi-8 إلى 400 خط أفقي وسعرها بالطبع اعلى من 8mm.




 
*Sony Hi-8 Handycam*​*ثانياً النوع الرقمي Digital Formats*​تختلف الكاميرات الرقمية عن الكاميرات التناظرية في أن الكاميرات الرقمية تتعامل مع البيانات الصوتية والمرئية في صورة رقمية تتكون من الـ 0 والـ 1 وهذا مما يعني تحميل المشاهد المصورة بالكاميرات الرقمية إلى الكمبيوتر وعدد مرات النسخ لا يؤثر على جودة الصورة أو الصوت. تصل دقة الصورة في الكاميرات الرقمية إلى 500 خط افقي وأنواع الكاميرات الرقمية ما يلي:
*MiniDV*
وهو من نوع كاميرات الفيديو الرقمية وتمتاز بحجمها الصغير ودقتها التي تصل إلى 500 خط أفقي وتستخدم اشرطة خاصة للتسجيل منخفضة السعر وتصل مدة التسجيل على الشريط 90 دقيقة. وهذه الكاميرات خفيفة الوزن ولها القدرة إلى التقاط الصور الثابتة مثل الكاميرا الرقمية.








*Canon MiniDV Camcorder*​

*Digital8*
هذا النوع من الكاميرات الرقمية هو من انتاج شركة سوني فقط وتشبه كاميرا Mini DV ولكن تستخدم اشرط التسجيل 8mm الاقل تكلفة. ويمكن توصيل الكاميرا بالكمبيوتر.







*Sony Digital8 Handycam*​
*DVD*










*Sony DVD Handycam*​
*Memory card*
هذا النوع من الكاميرات يستخدم الذاكرة Flash memory بدلاً عن الاشرطة.







*Handycam IP records onto both MicroMV and Memory Stick*​


----------



## ebra (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراااا اخى الفاضل على هذة المعلمات


----------



## أبوشاهى (29 سبتمبر 2006)

الف مليوووووووووووووون شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو منك المزيد فى صيانة كاميرات الفيديو


----------



## سليمان عيدي (14 مارس 2007)

مشكككككككككووووووور الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Multisim9 (18 مارس 2007)

إخواني مديري الملتقى لماذا لا أستطيع حفظ أي صفحة من منتداكم الكريم؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأنَّ المعلومات التي تفضَّل بها الأخ الكريم مهمةوضرورية فأرجو المساعدة ....


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

هل يمكن استخدام كاميرا الفيديو الخاصة بالكمبيوتر في الحصول علي إشارة خروج من ال parallel port(digital output signal) يمكن ضبطها حسب شدة الاضاءة أو حسب درجة الالوان

وكم جميعا وافر الشكر والتحية

جمال


----------



## tato elmasry (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررر


----------

